# Polygonum "Porto Vehlo" v "Ruby"



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have the two growing together in a tank of mine. Every day they look more and more the same. Here are a few shots.

Ruby

























Porto Vehlo

































The last pic in each series is really the only difference I can find. The back of the leaf closest to the stem has larger lobes on the ruby. I am far from a plant aficianado so if its painfully aparent that they are different, please point it out.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, for one thing, Porto Velho is a much larger plant and doesn't seem to achieve the same color intensity. Its leaves tend to be a bit wider along the length of the leaf.

The _P. praetermissum_ ('ruby') has ocrea (the bulging sheath around the leaf node) with oblique, or slanted tops and short bristles going down from the bottom.


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

you say 67k in another thread, right? adding iron? lets see what it does in my tank i was hoping it would get more red and think still it can?? (pv)


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I guess I see it now. Ill take some more pics as the Ruby grows in the tank.



Cavan Allen said:


> Well, for one thing, Porto Velho is a much larger plant and doesn't seem to achieve the same color intensity. Its leaves tend to be a bit wider along the length of the leaf.
> 
> The _P. praetermissum_ ('ruby') has ocrea (the bulging sheath around the leaf node) with oblique, or slanted tops and short bristles going down from the bottom.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I dose all the macros and micros in this tank, addding extra Iron as I feel it is very important for lush growth.

Are you talking about light color??? (67k)



king oz said:


> you say 67k in another thread, right? adding iron? lets see what it does in my tank i was hoping it would get more red and think still it can?? (pv)


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Tell you what, keep the water column lean, and Port Vehlo has amazing color - this is one plant that went so insane in my mineralized soil tank I had ot get rid of it, went too fast to keep pruned and where I wanted it.


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> I dose all the macros and micros in this tank, addding extra Iron as I feel it is very important for lush growth.
> 
> Are you talking about light color??? (67k)


yea


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Ingg- I already keep nitrated ~10ppm so my limno aromatica and cabomba furcata color nicely. Im still trying to get my pogo stellatus to show some color.

OZ- I have 65w of 6500K and 65w of 10,000K PC lighting with 18w of 6500K t5no and 18w 10,000K t5no


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

then you should have plenty of intense lighting


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

How sure are you that they are different? What I mean to say is, it is possible someone sold you praetermissum ('Ruby') that was actually 'Porto Velho'. I brought the 'Porto Velho' into the US hobby a few years back and have kept pratermissum and they are very distinct in size. It looks to me that you only have 'Porto Velho'.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I just realized thea my ruby was sent to me emersed, this was disclosed by the person I got it from but between all the communication I forgot.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

It is only about 1/4 way up the tank, im sure (from what it is showing now) that it will get very red.



king oz said:


> then you should have plenty of intense lighting


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

bsmith782 said:


> I just realized thea my ruby was sent to me emersed, this was disclosed by the person I got it from but between all the communication I forgot.


Ah, that's probably the reason. Given time the praetermissum ('Ruby') will get skinnier leaves than the 'Porto Velho'.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Skinnier but longer right?



AaronT said:


> Ah, that's probably the reason. Given time the praetermissum ('Ruby') will get skinnier leaves than the 'Porto Velho'.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

bsmith782 said:


> Skinnier but longer right?


IME their shorter too.


----------

